# Wow!! Adams County 33 point non-typical



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Ohio Outdoor News reported today a bow hunter shot a 304 gross green score.

Believed to be North America largest white-tail to exist.

..


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

that is a monster..... know of any pics??


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

and bigfoot is my neighbor... j/k that thing must be huge! if you can get pics... please post


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Hope I don't get into trouble. Scanned the photo from Ohio Outdoor News.
They should be glad to get exposure on this forum.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow thats a definate wall hanger


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Wildlife/Hunting/adamscodeer.htm


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok well mike bettys buck in 2000 scored 304 so there tied ... so there for it is not the biggest white taile to ever exist in north america.... and pluse there r pen raised deer bigger then that and there in north america but i know there talking about killed but if they r tied they will share the title of world record so it would not b the biggest deer to exist in north america and if it says that some were i would like to c it ....
Dan


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Part of the article


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

oh yeah that is the one from opening day! If I get a deer like that I don't know that I would want a lot of publicity.... it might be inevitable but who knows! they will want you to tell your story and tell what county and I hunt public land so this might be a draw to the public land in general in that county! I guess if it is world class then you will get publicity! what is your take on telling people about your deer and where you shot them!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a huge deer, no doubt about it. Beyond just "world class". But, it's far from being the "North America largest white-tail to exist". It'll take a deer near 340" to be called that. By the way, the picture and a story has been on the ODNR site since opening week. There's a couple more pictures there that show a good view of just how large it is.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought that was the same one as the cover story on the ODNR web site. That is truly a monster but as M.Magis said it is a long way from the record. I don't know what the green score is on it but if they are saying that it will definitely go over 200 then they are not even considering 300 which is how far they have to go to catch the Beatty Buck. That is not to take anything away from this guy and this buck because it is probably a once in a lifetime buck for him and most of us will never see anything like it. However, it still serves as a reminder of just how massive the Beatty Buck was when you think that this one does not even come close to it.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

From what I understand, that was the green score, so it still has time to shrink.

I would need to change my pants if that walked in front of me. Hopefully I would get the shot, before he smelled my mess!!!

lg_mouth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe the green net score is 294 7/8. It should end up close to the top 5, but I don't know where they get "largest deer ever".


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I stand a bit corrected. IT is closer to the 300" class than I thought. non-typicals are by far the hardest to guesstimate by looking at a piture. You just can't begin to see everything that is measured. That does put it close to the top but the final score should not improve unless they were to change their interpretation of what is measured. From what I understand the measuring on a non-typical is is a bit more subjective than a typical? M.Magis may have more of an idea on that as I believe he has done some scoring. I have never attempted a non-typical scoring and certainly nothing as wild as that.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Non typical tines can be very subjective, both on typicals and non typicals. That one doesn't look too awful bad, as it seems most tines are well defined. The final score will almost certainly drop a bit, but it's tough to say how much. Many early season racks still have a considerable amount of moisture which can cause more shrinkage than anticipated. Being that this deer appears to be a certain top 10 all time animal, it will not be given a final score until the next 3 year Boone and Crockett meeting, where it will be panel measured.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I never thought about the time of the year that a deer was harvested affecting the amount of shrinkage. I always viewed it as only the drying after the deer was taken. Hey I learned something new today.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow that is a nice deer. i wish i had one of those walking around in my yard


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Seems like some people have all the luck!!! :!


----------

